# vegas super show 2010



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

trying to post the pics but its not letting me.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Use photobucket, the layitlow uploader sux


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 10 2010, 09:30 PM~18780209
> *Use photobucket, the layitlow uploader sux
> *


le me try that. i have no free internet here so i'm using my phone as a hot spot for my laptop.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics madrigal


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE'S MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2010, 09:57 PM~18780397
> *nice pics madrigal
> *


thanks homie. i have tons of pics. i'm trying to upload them.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 10 2010, 11:50 PM~18780350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18780620
> *:drama:
> *


lol x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

any of lady death?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

going to go hit the strip. will post more tomorrow.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 10 2010, 11:01 PM~18780426
> *HERE'S MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what took first and second of special interests??Pics??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies . looking for pic for first & second in special interests...thanks


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice bikes & bad ass display's too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

_*dope pics guys thanks 4 sharing*_


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: niiiiiiiiice


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 10 2010, 09:01 PM~18780426
> *HERE'S MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Oct 11 2010, 08:17 AM~18782242
> *Congrats Homie!
> *


congrats on getting 3 place homie


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of 1,2, and 3 place 12 inch bikes?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 11 2010, 08:53 AM~18782808
> *Does anyone have pics of 1,2, and 3 place 12 inch bikes?
> *


*
im willing to bet that this "one love" is your first place winner for the 12"*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

pics dont do it justice paint looks so nice in person


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 10 2010, 10:01 PM~18780426
> *HERE'S MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...



good job on keeping pedal cars out there!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 10 2010, 10:01 PM~18780426
> *HERE'S MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie looking good like ur display :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*It was really cool meeting old and new people at the show ,hope everybody made it back home safe *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any pics of raj pedal car


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the pics you guys posted are dope THANK YOU, but is that the only bikes/trikes that were there at the super show?

In total i only saw about 10-15 different bikes/trikes!!!
was that all that was there? or were these just the favorites posted??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 07:14 PM~18787302
> *the pics you guys posted are dope THANK YOU, but is that the only bikes/trikes that were there at the super show?
> 
> In total i only saw about 10-15 different bikes/trikes!!!
> ...


i think they havent posted them all yet, maybe the jet lag is slowing them down? lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 10:18 PM~18787360
> *i think they havent posted them all yet, maybe the jet lag is slowing them down? lol
> *


thats what i figured!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 11 2010, 07:11 PM~18787273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos is this?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 10:14 PM~18787302
> *the pics you guys posted are dope THANK YOU, but is that the only bikes/trikes that were there at the super show?
> 
> In total i only saw about 10-15 different bikes/trikes!!!
> ...


I think tony-o took like 17 by himself :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18787416
> *I think tony-o took like 17 by himself  :0
> *


word!!! the toty cash prize paid for all his entry fees, lol


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats to Tony O for the Trike of the Year!!! Also Congrats to John at Kandy Shop Customs (sa rollerz) for all his hard work he put into lunch money and the best paint award! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are a few pics I took at the show of some bikes. Will post some more tomorrow.














































My sons lil Tiger


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18787396
> *whos is this?
> *


LO*LYSTICS Car Club Raj JR.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

1st place special interest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*i got 3rd place 20 inch semi*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:57 PM~18788264
> *i got 3rd place 20 inch semi
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:57 PM~18788264
> *i got 3rd place 20 inch semi
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 11 2010, 08:46 PM~18788172
> *LO*LYSTICS Car Club Raj JR.
> *


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 08:14 PM~18787302
> *the pics you guys posted are dope THANK YOU, but is that the only bikes/trikes that were there at the super show?
> 
> In total i only saw about 10-15 different bikes/trikes!!!
> ...


There about 125 bikes there..I took pics of almost all of them I may have missed like 4 or 5 will post them all tomorrow....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 12 2010, 01:50 AM~18789224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that frame is crazy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

great show ............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Wrong topic!! very good show alot of bikes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the hundreds of pics you guys took of Lunch Money :uh: 

Wahahaha That's cool no pics showing the detail I like that I can be sneaky until next year :thumbsup:

It was a great show mad props go out to SA Rollerz and Hot$tuff for their crazy work they did. They are responsible for the Best Paint and Best Upholstery awards not to mention the overall look and setup of everything. They both collaborated on the upholstery and display so I tip my hat to them for their work. :thumbsup:

This also could not have been possible without the last minute help of Mike Lindville at the Toyshop for wheels, crank, sprocket, and other accessories that were well needed from the old Lunch Money. 

Im the first to admit this was not a TNT build this was a TonyO build with the help of master builders who got things done in the short time frame that I needed to get them done in. So thanks and props go out to them :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for the pic Jose my camara was not working :angry:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n582/Madrigal_Kustoms/IMG_0122.jpg
:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

did any one get a clear pixxx of my og sting ray ???? thats the one for sale with displayed


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: heres it is what you guys think???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 AM~18792544
> *nice
> *


Damn bro you still rockin dial up?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2010, 09:57 AM~18790647
> *Thanks for the hundreds of pics you guys took of Lunch Money  :uh:
> 
> Wahahaha  That's cool no pics showing the detail I like that I can be sneaky until next year :thumbsup:
> ...



:biggrin: Your welcome.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 13 2010, 04:02 AM~18794395
> *:biggrin:  Your welcome.
> *


Oh damn and I forgot to give props to Hernan for the bad ass engraving too


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

just got a blow out in the front tire!





















fixed now back on the road

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, *51gjr*, Individuals502, bigjuanestiloryder, west_13

:0 What's up Gene.


Yes props goes out to Gene Bare for the original build up of Lunch Money :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 07:19 PM~18794541
> *just got a blow out in the front tire!
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YOU N THE FAM WAS OK,SEEMS LIKE YOU TOOK IT ON THE ROAD,AS SOON AS WE GOT BACK INTO TOWN,I UNDONE THE TRAILER,N MY WIFE WENT TO GO PICUP MY OTHER SON FROM SCHOOL WHEN OUR HAULER GOT HIT(KINDA T-BONED)


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 07:19 PM~18794541
> *just got a blow out in the front tire!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0   hope you both are o.k


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks guys! yeah were ok. got another 325 miles to go before we get home.

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 06:50 PM~18794882
> *thanks guys! yeah were ok. got another 325 miles to go before we get home.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


glad you back on the road  it was nice meeting you at the supershow hope to see u again


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 05:19 PM~18794541
> *just got a blow out in the front tire!
> 
> 
> ...



glad to hear you and your wife are ok.. have a safe rest of your trip home bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 12 2010, 11:31 AM~18791375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

nice pics which one lunch money


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Here some pics I took before the batteries in the camera got low. :angry:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Oct 13 2010, 12:35 AM~18796068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is comming out really nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2010, 07:28 PM~18795413
> *
> *



didn't saw u there where were u hidding at


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18795369
> *glad to hear you and your wife are ok.. have a safe rest of your trip home bro
> *


THNX!

about 5 miles to go :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:wow: :tears: rip perfect score  i know it aint a bike but whatever


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 AM~18797090
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:tears:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

just read about it this morning too, damn can't believe this  thank god the family is ok though, a car can be replaced allthough i would be very pissed if that happened to me


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 13 2010, 01:34 AM~18797334
> *just read about it this morning too, damn can't believe this    thank god the family is ok though, a car can be replaced allthough i would be very pissed if that happened to me
> *


yeah everyone is ok from what i read?! to me this is one of the best lowriders ever made tho!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 AM~18797090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that sucks :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

it was really good meeting up with old and new friends!
:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 06:19 PM~18794541
> *just got a blow out in the front tire!
> 
> 
> ...


    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 06:26 AM~18797830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Anthony , was very cool meeting you , glad to see you made it back home safe


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 11:09 AM~18797090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF Happened?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Anthony it was nice to see you guys at the show and congrats on your win :thumbsup:

I almost forgot about that pic in my Lunch Money stitched shirt :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 08:19 PM~18794541
> *just got a blow out in the front tire!
> 
> 
> ...


i had a flat on my ext and i had to fix that shit right away.....that tire looked like a black spot on a white shirt.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 08:04 AM~18798007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 05:22 PM~18798121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah :biggrin: 

Head Badge of the Year? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 04:26 PM~18797830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir Rollerz Only PHX brought 22 bikes out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 08:01 AM~18798326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 AM~18797090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: 

Very Very sad, my heart goes out to Chris and his family. Im very glad no one got hurt!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 08:03 AM~18798337
> *Hell yeah  :biggrin:
> 
> Head Badge of the Year? :dunno:
> *


congrates o


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

*1st Place 20" Original*










:biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2010, 10:32 AM~18798531
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> Very Very sad, my heart goes out to Chris and his family. Im very glad no one got hurt!
> *


Someone cut them off in traffic.  The trailer came off the motor home. I'm glad Chris, fam and friends are doing ok. :happysad:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

1st PLACE MILD TRIKE ~ 2010 LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP ~ 2010 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i seen the accident on the freeway yesterday. glad no one was hurt





> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:27 AM~18797164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 06:03 AM~18797999
> *WTF Happened?
> *


someone cut him off i think?!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18799271
> *someone cut him off i think?!
> *


People have no respect for trailers :nosad:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

GREAT JOB ON THE WINNNNNN JON


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18800011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone finally posted a pic of the undies :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18798326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2010, 01:35 PM~18800011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! There's murals down there too :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 10:03 AM~18798337
> *Hell yeah  :biggrin:
> 
> Head Badge of the Year? :dunno:
> *


still waiting to get my SOTY trophies


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18802661
> *still waiting to get my SOTY trophies
> *


boy! u know i won and it wasnt even on the display i had em on lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 03:57 PM~18802661
> *still waiting to get my SOTY trophies
> *


shoes? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Oct 13 2010, 07:01 PM~18802700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir. 3 year in a row champion!!!!! lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 04:05 PM~18802736
> *i already told you, jordans are weak.  you dont have to posess any style, JUST GO BUY THE NEW ONES!!!.  you gotta search to get the shit i have.  play on playa
> 
> yessir.  3 year in a row champion!!!!! lol
> *


lol you need a trophy!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 05:05 PM~18802736
> *i already told you, jordans are weak.  you dont have to posess any style, JUST GO BUY THE NEW ONES!!!.  you gotta search to get the shit i have.  play on playa
> 
> yessir.  3 year in a row champion!!!!! lol
> *


whatever u know nothing about jordans he the fastest shoe company .... spacejams are the all time best sellers thats why when someone ask you about jays you send them my way


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 13 2010, 07:10 PM~18802779
> *whatever u know nothing about jordans he the fastest shoe company .... spacejams are the all time best sellers thats why when someone ask you about jays you  send them my way
> *


I'm gonna take a shit in your jordans


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:10 PM~18803234
> *I'm gonna take a shit in your jordans
> *


i dont think you will :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18803407
> *i dont think you will :0
> *


did you hit up the pawn shop the next day?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18803565
> *did you hit up the pawn shop the next day?
> *


they were done filming by the time we got there


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

from vegas show


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2010, 02:57 AM~18802661
> *still waiting to get my SOTY trophies
> *


Well you're going to be defeated by everyone in Rollerz next year for that SOTY title when we bust out with these:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 08:55 AM~18808013
> *Well you're going to be defeated by everyone in Rollerz next year for that SOTY title when we bust out with these:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2010, 05:32 PM~18808177
> *:angry:
> *


Sorry


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

any more pics.. there was shit load of bikes.


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for putting my picture on here...... :biggrin: There were sum nice bikes there i liked each one of them they were all sick.... :biggrin: And i meet alot of cool people there just glad alot of people like my bike it means alot hearing it from you guys....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dark angel_@Oct 14 2010, 04:25 PM~18811806
> *Thanks for putting my picture on here......  :biggrin: There were sum nice bikes there i liked each one of them they were all sick....  :biggrin: And i meet alot of cool people there just glad alot of people like my bike it means alot hearing it from you guys....
> *


so did u win??


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya i did first place in 26" and best body mods and 2nd place in best of show... Ya buddy... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dark angel_@Oct 14 2010, 09:32 PM~18814124
> *Ya i did first place in 26" and best body mods and 2nd place in best of show... Ya buddy...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what bike won 3rd best of show and 2nd and 3rd place for body mods????


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess Lowrider dont do no 2nd or 3rd with best mods... But as far as 3rd place best of show i dont know.... i heard it was the aztec bike.... Nice freaken bike i was amazed


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

WHO WON IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dark angel_@Oct 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18814582
> *I guess Lowrider dont do no 2nd or 3rd with best mods... But as far as 3rd place best of show i dont know.... i heard it was the aztec bike.... Nice freaken bike i was amazed
> *



Congrates homie...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

why doesnt LRM do more categories for 12 inch bikes. there was a lot of them.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 14 2010, 11:40 PM~18816592
> *why doesnt LRM do more categories for 12 inch bikes. there was a lot of them.
> *


I agree !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 10 2010, 09:50 PM~18780350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

pics from the vegas super show
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02923.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02942.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 15 2010, 05:37 AM~18814188
> *what bike won 3rd best of show and 2nd and 3rd place for body mods????
> *


They only give 1 specialty award for the Best Of categories.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 12 2010, 12:52 PM~18791848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 06:08 PM~18818358
> *
> *


That's a nice Stingray and a bad ass collection of OG parts :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dark angel_@Oct 14 2010, 08:32 PM~18814124
> *Ya i did first place in 26" and best body mods and 2nd place in best of show... Ya buddy...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 26in maybe bike of the yr next yr :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2010, 08:33 AM~18818541
> *That's a nice Stingray and a bad ass collection of OG parts  :biggrin:
> *


hey thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

anybody know who took 1st place Street Trike

My son Cisco took 3rd


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks and congrats to every one that one.... There was alot of comp there.....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18846103
> *
> *


see u at traffic show u can shoot bike new bike there


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18846171
> *see u at traffic show u can shoot bike new bike there
> *


seee yu there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2010, 05:32 PM~18808177
> *:angry:
> *


ok SOTY I found your past champion shoes :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

[/quote]
this bike should have been left alone when it was 1st done


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2010, 10:26 PM~18886227
> *ok SOTY I found your past champion shoes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit i had those when i was a kid! lol the darth vader ones!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP ~ 2010 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

>


this bike should have been left alone when it was 1st done
[/quote]

the previous owner only wanted to sell the frame. I plan to do better parts for it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP ~ 2010 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18887558
> *that's the plank  :uh:
> 
> J/K  I did that for mural points
> *



i like the plank idea!
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2010, 07:36 PM~18887657
> *i like the plank idea!
> :biggrin:
> *


ok its the plank :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2010, 09:37 AM~18887663
> *ok its the plank  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 23 2010, 07:54 PM~18887753
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18887558
> *that's the plank  :uh:
> 
> J/K  I did that for mural points
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> this bike should have been left alone when it was 1st done


the previous owner only wanted to sell the frame. I plan to do better parts for it.
[/quote]
that sucks it was one of the nicest 12 inch bike that ever came out you should should try and do the parts like how it was before


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

a few bike/trike pics from Bean, Drastic Auto Club- from New York:

I know its a few months late, but they are great pics so I wanted to add them to this topic.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

and heres the rest


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

how much is it to enter a 26 inch bike in bcuz i want to go next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Dec 20 2010, 10:28 PM~19375722
> *how much is it to enter a 26 inch bike in bcuz i want to go next year
> *


$30 for all bike entries for Vegas show. I should know I paid out about $400 this year to enter all mine :banghead:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2010, 12:32 PM~19375758
> *$30 for all bike  entries for Vegas show. I should know I paid out about $400 this year to enter all mine :banghead:
> *


aight thanks bro


----------

